# [SOLVED]wl4965

## zakop

Hello, and sorry for the worthless subject.

Compiled kernel, with the firmware ucode compiled in, the modules compiled as modules, using no initramfs.

dmesg | grep iwl

```

1058:[    3.679973] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

1059:[    3.679979] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

1060:[    3.680152] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4

1063:[    3.719223] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x36, CALIB=0x5

1064:[    3.719873] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

1065:[    3.719967] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

1077:[    3.729120] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

1078:[    3.729445] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

```

dmesg | grep wlan0

```

1093:[    7.044642] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

ip a

```

3: wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:13:e8:d1:32:8b brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

```

iwconfig

```

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

```

So, the card is detected, but apperantly it has no wireless extensions. 

Googling gave me a few tips, such as don't compile the modules in, and include the actual firmware, but neither works.

Any help?Last edited by zakop on Mon Jun 10, 2013 6:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Modern nl80211 based wireless drivers do not support the legacy wireless extensions any more. So you have to use iw instead of wireless-tools.

```
# iw dev wlan0 scan
```

Some software like wicd parses iwconfig output, this needs emulation for wireless extensions in your kernel. In that case (and only in that case!), set in your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

----------

## zakop

Thanks, it works now. Posting from new kernel..

----------

